# 3D Gel Registration Plates



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I thought the cheapo dealership plates were a little naff even for a Panda, so I went on Ebay and got a very good deal on these:


































Much better IMO :thumb:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Link please!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

davies20 said:


> Link please!


Not sure I can because of forum rules?

Will PM the link though :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Me too please :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The clue was in the original post.....EBay, 10 seconds and you are there, about £30 a pair.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Are they 100% legal?

Thanks


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

S63 said:


> The clue was in the original post.....EBay, 10 seconds and you are there, about £30 a pair.


Good point :thumb:



A210 AMG said:


> Are they 100% legal?
> 
> Thanks


Yep, completely road legal :thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

nice to see something a little bit different :thumb:but not to my taste though.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Are your plates based on the German style embossed look?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

millns84 said:


> Yep, completely road legal :thumb:


Is that what the seller says?

:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

They look legal to me going by current MOT regs.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> Is that what the seller says?
> 
> :lol:


Taken from DVLA website:

Characters on a number plate can be 3D, providing they meet all the other requirements, but honeycomb or other background patterns are not allowed.
Also, the characters on a number plate need to be a standard height and width.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

millns84 said:


> Taken from DVLA website:
> 
> Characters on a number plate can be 3D, providing they meet all the other requirements, but honeycomb or other background patterns are not allowed.
> Also, the characters on a number plate need to be a standard height and width.


But it looks like you can peel them off and eat the letters :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i tried "3D Gel Registration Plates" and got 0 items


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

bidderman1969 said:


> i tried "3D Gel Registration Plates" and got 0 items


Try "3D gel plates" :thumb:


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Would love to see what a spritz of tardis does to those!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

carbonangel said:


> Would love to see what a spritz of tardis does to those!


Well they got a bit of Trix on them yesterday and it just wiped off without any problems/melting. Perhaps they're not as sensitive to chemicals as we'd think? Just like other rubbers found around the car I suppose...


----------



## TRN Ent (Nov 16, 2008)

I like them, they suit the Panda well, the Font goes well with the Panda badge on the back.
And thanks for pointing out the DVLA part.
Tom.


----------

